# Anyone want a couple HDVR2s?



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I have not been here in ages. I have a couple of HDVR2 DirecTiVos I'm no longer using and was wondering if there was still a demand for them.

One is hacked with the zipper, and I believe it has a 160 GB drive in it. It was still working great when we deactivated it about 4 months ago.

The other hasn't been used in a couple years and I recently had to re-purpose the hard drive out of it. So it does not currently have a hard drive installed, but I do still have the original 40 GB hard drive that came in it. (Edit: I'm sorry, I've looked and I can't find that original hard drive. Could still be used for spare parts, though.)

I have the remotes for both of them.

PM me with an offer if you're interested. Include your zip code so I can get an estimate on shipping cost.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 27, 2010)

Sue
I just discovered this site, so I don't have the requisite posts to PM. I used to run DirecTiVo, then went away from DTV, now back with DTV but not TiVo, just the normal DTV DVR's. Will I be able to activate/use these without a TiVo subscription? Also, have someone who can give me a Samsung SIR-S4080R (older SD DVR) ... do you know if that would work as well? (I need several, but would like not to extend commitment.)
Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Tim,

I would call DirecTV to be sure, but I think you just need the activation card for each one you want to use. I don't think those are transferrable, so you would have to get them through DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sue's correct. You'll need to get new Access Cards from DirecTV. They're about $20 each.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yes, that was my previous understanding (about the $20 activation) as long as it is in fact an 'owned' not leased box. I hooked up the 4080 and did the obligatory 90 minute call with 3 DTV reps. Believe they can activate fine, but the old soft/firmware doesn't recognize my newer slimline 5 dish, so hopefully the field tech can get it working.

Sue, still interested in your boxes ... can you PM or email me? Thanks!
Regards,
Tim


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Tim, I think both have been claimed. Just waiting for confirmation/payment. If those deals fall through, I will be in touch.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Folks, 

The unhacked TiVo has been claimed (I found the hard drive when I opened it up. duh!) but the hacked one with 200 GB Samsung HD is still available.


----------



## Doeboy1 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sue...has the hacked DVR been sold yet?


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Doeboy: I still have it. Would love to ship it off this week!


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm surprised the unhacked TiVo sold and the hacked one didn't. Anyone know why that might be?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sue C. said:


> I'm surprised the unhacked TiVo sold and the hacked one didn't. Anyone know why that might be?


I think that some folks aren't comfortable with Tivo hacks and shy away from them.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue,

You still to the one? The front panel started acting up on one of mine yesterday. I'll PM you also. ZIP is 37763.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Both TiVo's have now been purchased. Thanks for helping me clear some space!


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Can whoever got the UNHACKED 40GB tivo send me an image pleaseeeee?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Sue C. said:


> I'm surprised the unhacked TiVo sold and the hacked one didn't. Anyone know why that might be?


Technically, if you used the Zipper or several other ways to hack your Tivo, you cannot sell it as a hacked unit. The authors of the hacks & scripts wrote into a license agreement that no one could sell their work. This was to combat people using the Zipper, and others, to easily hack direcTivos and then mark them up mightily and offer them for sale on eBay. The license agreement gave the hack authors the teeth they needed to have the sale of hacked units removed from eBay. This mainly mattered back when DirecTivos were in demand. Now, no one polices the thing anymore since there isn't any money to be made.

You are supposed to put the original software back on a hacked unit before offering it up for sale. No worries though. Like I said, its not a big deal anymore.


----------

